# Portugal & Chinese Goods!



## Silverwizard (Nov 21, 2009)

Been here about seven months now,during which time my wife & I have been
renovating our apartment in Marinha Grande.
What I would like to know is "why does almost everything you want to buy" in 
terms of bathroom accessories,kitchen accessories,nails,screws & all the usual
paraphernalia associated with such a project seem to eminate from "Peoples Republic Of China"?
The quality of such items, is frankly,appalling.
I had a builder doing the work for me,& one day I said "get me 4 glass & chrome 
shelves for the bathroom please,& get reasonable quality,not rubbish.
The next day he brought said shelves & I had a look,they were €35 each,and looked as though they had been bought in one of the UK's pound shops!
I queried the quality,& was told that if I wanted good quality European made ones
then I would have to pay €57 each!
I went online to a well known European supplier & bought 4 british made shelves,delivered for £120! & received them in 4 days.
Why are decent quality items so difficult to find here,& why,if you find them do you
have to sell your soul to afford them?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

We even have made in China goods here in Egypt but in saying that they are of a better quality than made in Egypt goods.

maiden


----------



## Silverwizard (Nov 21, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> We even have made in China goods here in Egypt but in saying that they are of a better quality than made in Egypt goods.
> 
> maiden


My God,
You mean to say that there are shoddier goods than 
the R.O.C. stuff?


----------



## Miguelsantos (Dec 11, 2009)

Best places to find it will be Lisbon and surrounding areas, where the competition is massive. When a builder gives you an estimate for bathrooms, (example 5.000.000 Euros), you know already he gets, 20/30% discount for trade. So shop around and make sure you get what you want. IKEA and Leroy Merlin are very popular with the Portuguese community. IKEA don’t give you a discount, but you can get some from Leroy, if you talk to the manager


----------



## Silverwizard (Nov 21, 2009)

Miguelsantos said:


> Best places to find it will be Lisbon and surrounding areas, where the competition is massive. When a builder gives you an estimate for bathrooms, (example 5.000.000 Euros), you know already he gets, 20/30% discount for trade. So shop around and make sure you get what you want. IKEA and Leroy Merlin are very popular with the Portuguese community. IKEA don’t give you a discount, but you can get some from Leroy, if you talk to the manager


Hi Miguel,
Thanks a lot for that.


----------



## John999 (Jul 6, 2009)

Hi Silverwizard
You can try the new Loures IKEA, opening tomorrow, (Take a look to siobhanwf post about it), they have in general good promotional prices, when opening a new store. You can also try the national road between Rio Maior and Leiria, Maybe around Batalha area, (where the big monastery is); there are a few retail warehouses, for bathroom materials and others. Tiles, stones, marble stones, pottery, you name it. They might not be cheap, but you will be able to find really good quality stuff


----------



## Silverwizard (Nov 21, 2009)

John999 said:


> Hi Silverwizard
> You can try the new Loures IKEA, opening tomorrow, (Take a look to siobhanwf post about it), they have in general good promotional prices, when opening a new store. You can also try the national road between Rio Maior and Leiria, Maybe around Batalha area, (where the big monastery is); there are a few retail warehouses, for bathroom materials and others. Tiles, stones, marble stones, pottery, you name it. They might not be cheap, but you will be able to find really good quality stuff


Hi John,
Some very useful info there.
Many Thanks.


----------

